# Battery Maintenance - Top-up Bottles



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi All

I've been trying to source a Top-Up bottle for adding distilled water to wet batteries I had one many years ago which was a rectangular shaped translucent plastic bottle with a red acid resistent tube on the end with a built in valve which dispensed exactly the correct level of water to the battery cell. 
Perhaps you're all too young to remember them!
I've tried a few searches on the web with various descriptions, but no luck so far.
Anyone know where they are available? Are they still around? Probably been banned under some health and safety rule!
Thanks in anticipation,

NEV3


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Well, I had one of those too only it was way back before plastic was invented. Mine was glass. I left it in the garage in the winter with water in it ........ ping! 

I use an 'anti-freeze tester' from Lidl with the float removed. I posted a picture of it recently in another thread on a similar topic.

Harvey


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Harvey,

Mine was definitely plastic and was back in the 60's. Will keep an eye open in Lidles, but they tend to stock this type of thing infrequently. I have an antifreeze tester which I may be able to adapt. 

Thanks again

NEV3


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_167192_langId_-1_categoryId_165629


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks DABurleigh,

I appreciate your input but litre bottles of distilled/deionized water are ten a penny; it's the water level valve that is difficult to source. 
It's a spring loaded valve that is set at the correct depth above the plates in a lead-acid battery. As soon as the electrolite/water level is at the correct level, the valve cuts off the water supply automaticly.
However, thanks for your response. I realy do appreciate it!
I'm fast coming to the conclusion that this is a project I should give up on, and that the one litre bottles are probably as accurate a dispenser as I'm likely to obtain. 
Battery location sometimes makes it a bit awkward to see the levels when I'm doing it manually and the automatic valve system saves so much time and effort. (My eyesight in close quarters is not what it used to be either!)
Once again, thanks for your response.

NEV3


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Nev,

If you google 'battery filler' theres a few options there for you.

Pete


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*distilled water dispencer*

I use a old washing up liquid bottle plus a length of fish tank air tube warm one end of the tube in hot water then push it over the spout on the bottle cap

Les


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My mistake; I was answering "I've been trying to source a Top-Up bottle for adding distilled water to wet batteries" and read what came after it as merely an observation on a previous one you had.

Dave


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Many thanks to you both (Pete &n Les)

Pete, your suggestion resolved my problem. "Battery filler" was about the only combination I had not Googled. Many thanks. Just shows, simple is often the answer.

NEV3


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Someone on the Motorhome -List has just pointed me in the direction of RS Components here:- http://uk.rs-online.com where their battery filler is about £9 and is identical to another supplier's at £19.

There is a problem reported on a canal boat forum with these, in that there is no seal in the cap and they therefore do not shut off the water, only slow it. Adding an 'O' ring to the cap or ptfe tape on the threads will fix it apparently.

btw, 'bulb and tube' battery top up devices which basically do the same job as my suggestion of a £1.99 Lidl device cost in the region of £15 to £18 

Harvey


----------

